# Stripped Bolt on door panel - 93 Altima



## Sebanis (May 10, 2004)

Hello,

Some of you have helped me before - im installing new speakers and wiring in my 93 Altima.

The door panel on the front passenger side has ONE bolt that is stripped. :loser: I cant remove this bolt to get the panel off. I believe my only option is to drill the bolt out.

Does anyone have any suggestions so I don't ruin my car?

LOL 

Thanks for the help again!

Joe


----------



## N13 Freak (May 17, 2004)

Goto your local hardware store, home improvement center or Sears or whatever's convenient, and tell them that you have a stripped screw head (I'm assuming that's what we're really dealing with) and they should have some sort of an extraction tool you can pick up. They also have them for bolts and rounded off nuts (that sounds bad).

-Travis


----------



## Sebanis (May 10, 2004)

Thanks - I'm gonna go today to check that out.

My only problem may be that the bolt is actually inset - I can't get at it from the sides, only head on.

Thanks

Joe


----------



## N13 Freak (May 17, 2004)

Sebanis said:


> Thanks - I'm gonna go today to check that out.
> 
> My only problem may be that the bolt is actually inset - I can't get at it from the sides, only head on.
> 
> ...


How big is the bolt? You could get backyard mechanic on it's ass... get a 1/16th inch drill bit or smaller and drill a few holes side by side until you can cram a small flathead screw driver in there and get it loose.

-Travis


----------

